# M+22mm for Travel/Street?



## Cory (Jun 27, 2014)

Could the EOS M with 22mm lens be "it" for a do-it-most travel/street solution when wishing to travel light? Just back in stock at my friendly retailer.
I like prime lens, by the way, the EOS software already on my computer and ability to use my Canon flash if necessary. Not sure how I feel about no viewfinder, but probably can't have it all. 
Thanks.


----------



## fugu82 (Jun 28, 2014)

The combo works for me. 
I missed the viewfinder, too, so bought an old Leica Imarect VIOOH, which looks kinda crazy but functions quite well.


----------



## fotofool (Jul 1, 2014)

For sure. If you are inclined to carry one prime lens to do it all the 35mm equivalent is a great choice. I often carry my Leica M with 35mm prime. But, when I don't want to because of its value, or size and weight, I carry my EOS-M with 22mm. I won't say the EOS-M kit is as good as the Leica (which cost approx 40x as much!) but it is a great little camera.

I agree I do miss a viewfinder though, especially in bright light or when focusing manually.


----------



## Cory (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks. Ordered it today with the least expensive B+W CPL and a Lowepro Dashpoint 20. After the most research in the history of compulsive purchases I think I did the right thing.


----------



## Jamesy (Jul 1, 2014)

@Cory - I think you will like the M/22mm for street - it is a very discreet combo. I got a Flipbac G4 rubber grip for mine and it makes it much better to hold with one hand.

@fotofoll - Nice shots - very diverse subject matter. Are all of those shots done with the 22mm?


----------



## Cory (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks and would my 70D software work for importing pictures onto my computer from the M (will my current EOS Utility recognize the M) without downloading the software that comes with it?


----------



## bainsybike (Jul 2, 2014)

Cory said:


> Thanks and would my 70D software work for importing pictures onto my computer from the M (will my current EOS Utility recognize the M) without downloading the software that comes with it?



Yes. The 70D is a later model than the M, so any Canon software that comes with it (DPP, EOS utility, etc) will work with the M.


----------



## fotofool (Jul 2, 2014)

Jamesy said:


> @fotofoll - Nice shots - very diverse subject matter. Are all of those shots done with the 22mm?



Thanks! Yes, all with the 22mm. I posted different shots, including some street, to show its versatility.


----------

